# Western Flyer Qs



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Dec 11, 2017)

This beauty that's on sale has me asking Qs. Before I go out and talk to the seller I'd like your thoughts on a few things:

What would you offer? 

Would you go with an oxy bath or paint it?

Seller says its a Western Flyer Atomic Hawk. I can't find any info on it. I'd like to see some original pics. 
This would be my first real restoration so I'd like your input before my wife kills me for putting more junk in the garage. Everything is original other than the pedals, chain and wheels.


----------



## rhenning (Dec 11, 2017)

The only thing I can tell you it was built for Western Auto by the Murray of Ohio bicycle company.  Worth is what you are willing to pay. Early to mid 1960s bike.  It could be a nice rider but I would not pay a lot.  Could easily become a money pit.  Roger


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Dec 11, 2017)

rhenning said:


> The only thing I can tell you it was built for Western Auto by the Murray of Ohio bicycle company.  Worth is what you are willing to pay. Early to mid 1960s bike.  It could be a nice rider but I would not pay a lot.  Could easily become a money pit.  Roger




The last sentence is what I'm afraid of. My big problem is I like it, but don't love it.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 11, 2017)

That headlight is worth as much as the whole bike!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 11, 2017)

twinflight said:


> The last sentence is what I'm afraid of. My big problem is I like it, but don't love it.





Don’t buy it unless you love it enough to put time and more money into it because it will
 take more $$$ to do a restoration.

I first try to find out as much as possible about the condition of the bike.
 Do you know anyone that can go with you that knows about old bikes and
what to look for, cracks on the frame that cannot be seen right away.

 Are you able to test ride it?
If parts are missing, consider the model as far as finding replacements.
How difficult will it be to find similar parts.

Find out his offer first before you throw out a figure.
If the price is really low, this would be a nice project to learn restoration.
Check around on what others on the forum have done with regards to restoration...
painting, chrome work, fabrication and so on and what it takes to do a good job.

Most of my originals are pretty complete. I just clean, lube and replace the tires
and saddle if need be. I prefer the look of original with faded colors and slight
touch up, but that’s all.

I usually go with a bike that I feel I can’t live without and would trade my wife
 if I could for the bike. I’m kidding...but if you don’t feel strong enough about
it...it’ll just sit there rusting away. Wait for the one that you feel you just gotta have.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2017)

First thing that caught my eye was the gap between the tank and top bar(s) by the head tube. Looks like the top bars are bent down about 5" from the head tube.


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> First thing that caught my eye was the gap between the tank and top bar(s) by the head tube. Looks like the top bars are bent down about 5" from the head tube.




Yep looks like some frame damage I have a similar style frame but it's badged (sticker) as a Ross.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Feb 5, 2018)

What kind of acid bath would you use, oxalic or evaporust?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

